# Mosquito!



## Violator (Aug 11, 2014)

A very rare treat for those of us on the west coast this weekend: one of the world's two airworthy Mosquitos flew at the Abbottsford International Airshow. She's owned by Bob Jens and kept at Vancouver International Airport. It's first post-resto flight was just this June. 

Given that so much of this plane is wood, I thought it was very interesting to look at those parts. Without any rivets or fasteners, the surfaces looked nearly glass smooth, and I couldn't help but think how much it reminded me of a composite surface. What an absolutely gorgeous airplane!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice shots here. THX for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2014)

Excellent Pics!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 11, 2014)

Good stuff. Did you get any flying shots?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2014)

Great shots!


----------

